# 1990 Audi 100 Electrical issue



## SLVRSTONE1.8GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

So I have a 1990 Audi 100 for my winter car and I have gone through one battery already and the volt meter now reads 10 volts on the second battery i put in. Anyone have any idea of a common problem with these cars, please help !


----------



## Pizzadub (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 1990 Audi 100 Electrical issue (SLVRSTONE1.8GTI)*

What's the alternator doing? Should put out 13.5volts.


----------



## rushinrio12 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: 1990 Audi 100 Electrical issue (Pizzadub)*

Pizza's on the money. Check your alternator with a multitester. It should be putting out 13-14 volts. If it's not, look for a remanufactured part. My 100Q busted the alt. belt off once and I didn't hear it break. The battery light came on and I looked at the voltmeter and it read about 11 volts. When I replaced the belt, it worked as it should. When did you put this new battery in?


----------



## SLVRSTONE1.8GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: 1990 Audi 100 Electrical issue (rushinrio12)*

You guys were both right ... bad post on the alternator. All fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

